# stolen tree stand



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

If any of you from Medina area hear of anyone selling a self climber let me know. I had mine stolen from the base of a tree on private property Sharon Center area. 2 things I hate liars and thieves....


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I hate three things. Liars, Thieves, and the law keeping me from curing them.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Bummer man! Did you contact the land owner to see if they let anyone else hunt the property? Hope you find your stand!


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

My buddy and I lost three nice ladders over the summer. We should have removed them but we have over twenty stands out on 200 private acres so it would takes a couple of weekends to get all of it out and then some to put back. But we started making stands out of tree trunks. Cut down a junk tree and spike it with rebar for steps. Attatch a floor to the top of it. We then bolt it to a tree with 4 lg bolts. Then we have a stand that you only need the top of your climber for a seat. Its too darn heavy for someone to walk off with and its worth nuthin to nobody as far as a sellable item.

We also lost ratchet straps and the bastards cut the foot straps on the climbers locked to the bottom of trees.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I hate the thieves too. We had a brand new ladder stand (high quality) and a deer cam stolen. Both were chained to the trees. It just really gets under my skin when people do that stuff, because I know how hard it is to afford those things.

I hope you find it.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I had a trail cam stolen last year...still gets the blood boiling when I think about it.


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

I did contact the landowner that day and he came out, he was pretty pissed and had some choice words on what I should do if I catch anyone trespassing on his property. He knows all the landowners around him and who they allow to hunt (most don't let anyone out) but he thinks that the thief came in off the tracks or an industrial area nearby. Another kid that hunts there may also be missing a stand or two as well. I may put a GPS tracker on my equipment and then pray that the scumbag comes back....game on!!


----------



## chuckyhumper (Aug 17, 2005)

Why would you leave your climber on the tree anyways?


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

I know how you feel. earlier this year I was squirrel hunting at Salt Fork and forgot to lock my vehicle door. When I got back to the parking lot for lunch I found that I was missing some of my belongings. Yes I was madder than hell, but it was my own fault for not locking the door. So when you leave your belongings out anywhere unattended who's fault is it really. I know I hate the fact that there are people out there that will take anything that is or isn't bolted down but like I said if you leave your valued items out in the open your just asking for it. It's a shame that this kinda crap goes on.


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Last year or the year before my brother and i had extra clothes stolen in Fernwood Forest,by Jefferson.It s a little camping area maybe 14 sites but these scumbags are relentless.So please everyone lock your stands and vehicles before enjoying the outdoors.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I had 15 acres in Cameron County Pa. next to State forest land. I kept a tent camper on the property for year around access for hunting and fishing. It was a closed area with a owners association. My camper was constantly broken into my tree stands were always taken wether I chain and placed padlocks on everything and it never stopped. I had to give up my dream property because of theives. I could never prove it but; the people that had access to the area was association members only. So even people sharing your same dream will rob you blind as well. It became to much of a hassle to haul everthing back forth on a Four hour drive I just gave it up.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

The reason I lock climbers to the bottom of trees is so I don't have to carry them in and sweat up the woods or drive them in with the four wheeler the night before. The same reason people use lock ons or ladders....easier access! Depending on wind you want multiple places to hunt, so a couple of ladders (home made and store bought) are placed around the woods. I keep one climber with me to stay mobil.

People are right, we take a chance, but that still makes you boil when it happens. We could go 4 years without an incident, then BAM, get hit with multiple crimes.

Its a shame that it spoils your dreams. I have property in my family in PA that I'm the only one that uses it. My cousins live on the other side of the state and are too old to enjoy anymore. For years they have said i could put a trailer or small cabin on. But I remember when I was a kid....my uncle and I went out to the property many times to just fix windows and broken doors.

Early season hunting is great cause your full of viger,but come Jan and all the clothes, you want something easier than a climber.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

I hate thieves and it seems to be getting worse I hadd a latter stand stolen this year I have had this stand in the same location for years and it came up missing this year on privet property and would to walk up on a sorry person doing some of the described obove it would be all bad we all work hard for our money and to go out and see that a thief has taken away your hunting goods and your dreams is discusting to say the least hope you catch em all


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

I hate thieves and it seems to be getting worse I hadd a latter stand stolen this year I have had this stand in the same location for years and it came up missing this year on privet property and would love to walk up on a sorry person doing some of the described obove it would be all bad we all work hard for our money and to go out and see that a thief has taken away your hunting goods and your dreams is discusting to say the least hope you catch em all


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

I never leave squat in the woods! When I hunted lock on's I would hunt & pull stands all the time not leaving anything anywhere for more than a week or two. now it's just the climber. I strap my coat and layers to it so I don't break a big sweat. When the weather is really warm like it is now I pack an extra shirt & put the sweaty one in a gallon ziplok bag then hose down with scent killer, put on the dry stuff & hunt. We're hunting the wind primarly anyway, right?
You get relaxed doing what's easy your going to pay the price.
Dave


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Your right Dave. But we all get a little bit lazier each year....then WHAM it happens. A reality check! I heard a climber was stolen out of the barn that a hunter left over the summer and I usually park my four wheeler in there during the week, instead of hauling it down to Minerva each weekend.....well, I now haul it down every weekend and keep the climber in our locked camper.

I can actually say that this is the first time I personally experienced a theft. It's a big fault of mine to leave it there too long in the first place. I just feel for the guys who do it the right way as far as hualing in and out leaving them in only for a week or two and it still happens to them....that sucks!


----------



## Metzie (Feb 11, 2009)

I had a lock on stolen a few years back. I even had it locked to the tree is a big cable. They cut the cable and left it hanging in the tree!! This year someone hunted out of my tree and took my bow hanger but left the stand. I think they were just messing with me. I have came across numerous stands and could have taken them easily but why? OH WELL THE WORLD WILL ALWAYS BE FILLED WITH A-HOLES!!


----------

